# does anti-biotics,such as amoxycillin etc effect your steroids on cycle????



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

i was wondering does taking antibiotics biologically effect the efficiency/efficacy or interefere with the actual AAS/anabolic molecule....does it dampen down the effects or totally kill the AAS's...or is this a load of trollop?

i myself have been told this by a couple of people,but,as a scientist myself,can find no reasoning scientifically/pharmacologically viable that either would interact in the body or negate steroids or effects on DNA or attaching to androgen receptors....but as i have not really looked into it,i was looking for a quick answer and a little scientific reasoning behind this question on whether its true or not please!!!!


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

I posted on this subject once before, not sure it was on this forum though. I'm of the opinion that they don't affect your cycle.

However as i'm sure you are aware there are many types of antibiotics.

Most of them i'm pretty sure will have no effect by their mechanism of action. But an antibiotic of the aminoglycosides do inhibit protein synthesis in ribosomes, but i doubt that would have much affect on a steroid cycle anyway.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

the aminoglycosides specifically target bacterial ribosomes and not mammalian so i dont see this as a problem. other antibiotics work as dna gyrase inhibitors, this too is bacteria specific, and also ones which work on the peptidoglycan cell wall. so i do not see how any antibiotic would effect a steroid cycle no. unless in someway it interefered with nuclear receptors, but i am yet to see one which does this.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

BigDom86 said:


> the aminoglycosides specifically target bacterial ribosomes and not mammalian so i dont see this as a problem. other antibiotics work as dna gyrase inhibitors, this too is bacteria specific, and also ones which work on the peptidoglycan cell wall. so i do not see how any antibiotic would effect a steroid cycle no. unless in someway it interefered with nuclear receptors, but i am yet to see one which does this.


I agree, like i said i can't see how they would effect steroids, but we are talking in very basic terms here, just knowing the mechanism of action is not enough, but as for that action and the specific antibiotics i'll post anyway.

*Aminoglycosides*: Inhibit protein synthesis by binding to a portion of the bacterial ribosome. Most of them are bacteriocidal (i.e., cause bacterial cell death).

*Bacitracin*: Inhibits cell wall production by blocking the step in the process (recycling of the membrane lipid carrier) which is needed to add on new cell wall subunits.

*
**Beta-lactam antibiotics:* A name for the group of antibiotics which contain a specific chemical structure (i.e., a beta-lactam ring). This includes penicillins, cephalosporins, carbapenems and monobactams.

*
**Cephalosporins*: Similar to penicillins in their mode of action but they treat a broader range of bacterial infections. They have structural similarities to penicillins and many people with allergies to penicillins also have allergic reactions to cephalosporins.

*
**Chloramphenicol*: Inhibits protein synthesis by binding to a subunit of bacterial ribosomes (50S).

*Glycopeptides* (e.g., vancomycin): Interferes with cell wall development by blocking the attachment of new cell wall subunits (muramyl pentapeptides).

*Macrolides* (e.g., erythromycin) and *Lincosamides* (e.g., clindamycin): Inhibit protein synthesis by binding to a subunit of the bacterial ribosome (50S).

*Penicillins*: Inhibits formation of the bacterial cell wall by blocking cross-linking of the cell wall structure. The cell wall is a needed protective casing for the bacterial cell.

*Quinolones*: Blocks DNA synthesis by inhibiting one of the enzymes (DNA gyrase) needed in this process.

*Rifampin*: Inhibits RNA synthesis by inhibiting one of the enzymes (DNA-dependent RNA polymerase) needed in this process. RNA is needed to make proteins.

*Tetracyclines*: Inhibit protein synthesis by binding to the subunit of the bacterial ribosome (30S subunit)*.*

*
*

*
Trimethoprim *and* Sulfonamides:* Blocks cell metabolism by inhibiting enzymes which are needed in the biosynthesis of folic acid which is a necessary cell compound.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

yes true. but these main antibiotics exploit the differences between human and bacterial cells example in the ribosomes, which is why they are not toxic in most cases to us. the aminoglycosides are slightly nephrotoxic though. bacitracin is given topically and not oral so is not a problem.

amoxycillin im guessing words like the beta-lactams im not too sure


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

i'm guessing the actual binding and effects on target cells/receptors/enzymes in relation to bacteria is the target for anti-biotics and not a steroid molecule or binding site,so there would be no inhibition,blocking or less RNA/DNA turnover, so ribinucleoproteins that help in the translation of mRNA to form catalysed peptide chains...would not be affected at al by most if any at all of the antibiotics.....sorry this is just in reply to the info above,now that i looked into to it....you guys,thanks,cos you got me thinking and looking into it a bit further!!!!!

i think the beta in beta lactam is down to position or shape of that ring...for example as in monosacharrides and disacharrides you have beta and alpha D's etc,well in bloody most biochemistry!!!

i think in conclusion that antibiotics would not have any effect on AAS function or inhibit their effects biologically!!!!

thansk guys,i think i got my answer!!!


----------

